# Fixed Gear...my other passion!



## jepp (Oct 4, 2004)

What's all this hatred towards fixed gear bikes? I know people can't stand the way they look, but I don't make fun of FS bikes riding in the city...or roadies with their matching clothes commuting to work. Can we all get along?

MTB riders post your fixie!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

I don't have a problem with a fixie, just most people who ride them. Work in a bike shop for a bit, you'd understand.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Other passion? Why not part of MTB passion?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Acme54321 said:


> I don't have a problem with a fixie, just most people who ride them. Work in a bike shop for a bit, you'd understand.


I concur.

Too many noobs getting fixies cuz it's so damn cool, but can't stop when they round that blind corner on the wrong side--yes the coolness seems to include not having an emergency brake.

I used to think cars were the only danger on my commute to work.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey, brakeless fixie riders are a danger mostly to themselves!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Christine said:


> Hey, brakeless fixie riders are a danger mostly to themselves!


Only when they ride on the road only.

On the bike paths it's a different story, bike vs bike (or bike versus runner, ped, etc)....Equal mass = equal carnage. 15 mph + 15 mph = 30 mph impact.

Like pro football tackles without the pads.

But luckily for me, I wear a helmet unlike the 90% of fixie riders I encounter. At least I have a chance when we smack the pavement.

Hey, I'm not knocking the experienced rider on a fixie. It's a "know your limits thing" and many riders on brake bikes do ride out of control too. But here is Boulder, it's an epidemic.


----------



## kylen721 (Oct 10, 2007)

I like all kinds of bikes so I decided to convert an old road bike


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Beautiful machine there.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Fixed is soooo cool, soooo hip and such an expression of superiority - I don't understand any hatin' on 'em. Kidna like not lovin' yer mom.

Puzzled,
Terry


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Started screwing around with a fixed commuter four years ago, and it snowballed from there; now has evolved into this. 








Only done mellow trails on the fixed crosser, but it's damn fun. 
So much fun on that, my regular road bike become tedious to ride. Fixed via the wondrous White Industries ENO hub. Got a road bike you like the fit and geometry of? Stick and ENO wheel in the back and it's good to go.


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

jepp said:


> What's all this hatred towards fixed gear bikes? I know people can't stand the way they look, but I don't make fun of FS bikes riding in the city...or roadies with their matching clothes commuting to work. Can we all get along?
> 
> MTB riders post your fixie!


Do you have a fixie and if so no pic?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

elder_mtber said:


> Fixed is soooo cool, soooo hip and such an expression of superiority - I don't understand any hatin' on 'em. Kidna like not lovin' yer mom.
> 
> Puzzled,
> Terry


Maybe...

It's like "don't hate the playa, hate the game" thing.

Just hate the pretenders.

Fixies go against the evolution of the bike....It's that they had a purpose on the velo tracks, and maybe for messengers, but for the 20 year-old student...gimme a break....NO, give him a brake.

The fad of fixies is the problem, not the fixies themselves or the true riders.

The hate is of the superficial here. The hate is as usual, of the poseurs.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

lidarman said:


> The fad of fixies is the problem, not the fixies themselves or the true riders.
> 
> The hate is of the superficial here. The hate is as usual, of the poseurs.


Ding ding ding, we have a winner.

It's the douche bag that can barely ride weaving through traffic with no brakes. It's the dirt rocker wannabe who comes into my shop asking for me to fix his bike when he can't work for free, then gets all butt hurt when I won't. It's the genius that can't fathom why his cluster**** of cool "retro" parts aren't compatible and insists it will work.

That is 95% of fixed gear riders.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

lidarman said:


> Equal mass 15 mph + 15 mph = 30 mph impact.


Off Topic, but this is not true. A frontal collision of 2 riders (same mass) at 15mph would be just like hitting a wall at 15mph for both of them.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I hate multiple posts errors.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

lelebebbel said:


> Off Topic, but this is not true. A frontal collision of 2 riders (same mass) at 15mph would be just like hitting a wall at 15mph for both of them.


 I'm not talking about hitting wall (Sure, a wall has infinite mass), I'm taking about hitting another person. If they are standing there, it's one thing, it's way different than if they are coming at you at 15 mph. Maybe my bad for not being clear in my loose comment.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

double post


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

We ride off road fixies here in Pisgah Western NC........it's not about trend or hype. When you ride this way in the purest sense of rolling trough the forest with only the sound made by your thoughts you truly understand why you ride. You, the bike, and the trail become one. Sorry to get all Zen on ya'll but I couldn't help it.


----------



## NoTreadOnMe (Feb 4, 2006)

"Purest sense of rolling through the forest" .....give me a ****ing break dude.


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

_"Purest sense of rolling through the forest" .....give me a ****ing break dude._

So what do you think it's all about? Are you experienced? Do you know? What kind of break do you need?


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

i think its the sound of the freewheel that irritates me most......


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I'm not against the whole fixed gear thang. Hell, I even toyed around with the idea of getting one as a commuter. But when I approached a couple hipsters in the weight room with some questions about fixies, they were insufferable, arrogant pricks. So, not to be one who lets a couple pricks form my picture of the whole culture, I came upon a couple fixie rides at the beach. I got the same reaction: arrogant snobs. 

Now, I'm not a noob. I've been riding bikes my whole life and got into mountainbiking out of highschool in the mid ninties. One of the main reasons I decided to pursue MTBing was that everybody I approached about MTBing was very cool and personable. One guy even lent me a bike and took me for a ride.

Sure, I have met some snobby MTBers, but they are few and far between. I have yet to meet a cool fixie rider.

Sorry for the rant. For me it's not about the bikes or even the pousers; I don't like the arrogant attitude that I always run into.


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

*I don't like the arrogant attitude that I always run into.*

I feel same way..........it really :madman: me when I say "hey" to somebody passing by on the trail, since I'm generally going slower on my fixie and I don't even get a nod much less a smile. Oh well, I just tell myself that folks are probably affraid of me..........

As far as the arrogance and fixie thing............I get your point.


----------



## NoTreadOnMe (Feb 4, 2006)

gabe said:


> _"Purest sense of rolling through the forest" .....give me a ****ing break dude._
> 
> So what do you think it's all about? Are you experienced? Do you know? What kind of break do you need?


Look, the bike looks sharp I admit and Im sure it rides like a dream, but to assert that there's some superior level of "purity" that can be gained by riding a fixie is...not only a little cliche and lame, but also insulting and alienating to riders who choose different setups. As is often said, "It's not about the ride, it's about the ride." Glad you like your bike, but it's just a bike, not a gateway to a higher level of consciousness...at least not any moreso than any geared bike.


----------



## jepp (Oct 4, 2004)

*Fixie & Mountain Bike Stable*

Here's my commuter fixie!

I ride this baby to work at least 4 days a week (80 miles total)...I used to ride my rigid geared bike or SS (34-16 ratio) mountain bikes to work, but they're too slow. With the fixie I can get to work 15 minutes earlier. I live in the Mission and work in Sausalito. As much as I love my fixie on weedays, I look forward to riding my mountain bikes on weekends. Peace.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

The reasons i started fixie were:
1) I rode a track bike once back in the seventies - and the flywheel/interaction thing really clicked for me. But my body don't do drop bar road bikes.
2) When I first tried 29er, it was on a full rigid Karate Monkey (gearie). When you start rolling fast rigid beats the cr*p out of you.
3) I wanted to try out singlespeeding - but I hate spinning out and having to coast. Its a minor psychosis, but it is mine nonetheless.
SO - being part of an enertia system spoke to me, I knew I needed to keep the speed down on a rigid, and I hate coasting.

Why I still ride the fixie.

1) It ain't fast (34x20-29er) but it sure is fun! (ymmv)
2) Highballin' it thru twisties works so smoothly - you're always on the "brakes" in that you can adjust your speed to take a turn w/o changing anything but the power level/direction. Yes, it is a Zen kinda thing.
3) The trail I can get to after work is a dustbowl - wreaks havoc on the gearie, but the fixie don't care.
4) People keep calling me crazy! :thumbsup: Except for one dude that retracted the statement after he realized I have brakes


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

I love my fixie. Smooth, delicate and quiet - the exact opposite of me! 

Here it is. *I AM running a front brake, just didn't have it at the time the pic was taken.*


----------



## jepp (Oct 4, 2004)

*Fixed gear....my other passion*



EMFC said:


> Do you have a fixie and if so no pic?


Here is my fixie! I built it for a commuter bike. It took me couple of weeks to get use to riding without brakes. Peace.


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

*MTB riders post your fixie!*

Here are more pics of some "home built" fixies from the Smoke-house..............:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

gabe said:


> *MTB riders post your fixie!*
> 
> Here are more pics of some "home built" fixies from the Smoke-house..............:thumbsup:


Dig that first one. Very good looking, cleanly done ride.


----------



## Work (Oct 14, 2007)

here in NM i encounter mostly the hipster crowd riding the Fixies (is that ok nomenclature?), but there are a lot of hardcore fixed gear riders out there too. my hometown, Albuquerque, is fortunate in having a very elaborate system of bike specific paths and "roads', so fixed gear can get along very well here, but other places i've been, largely on the east coast, such as boston, i wouldn't dare get on a fixed gear for commuting because of traffic conditions and the road conditions. i'd feel a lot better on a geared roadie.

as far as mtb fixed gears- i could see using one for a long winding maintained mountain road (the maintained part being essential), but for average trail use in my immediate proximity, not a chance. something about steep hills with sharp rocks...


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

Meh, I don't have any issues with fixies, but like others I'm pretty sick of every hipster/scenster riding them merely for the scene points.


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I suppose that fixie hipsterness is mainly a urban sprawl kind of illness. Another reason to live in a small town. When ridden off road fixies present a challange around every bend that may not have existed before. After riding my local trails for years i wanted those challenges again. A poseur wont make it fixed in the dirt since there is no audience. By dirt i mean technical/rocky/narrow/steep/minimal dirt road. 

Lets see more off road fixies please.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

with the baby heads and other rock features in colorado, I can't imagine a fixie off road here


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

jepp said:


> Here's my commuter fixie!
> 
> I used to ride my rigid geared bike or SS (34-16 ratio) mountain bikes to work, but they're too slow. With the fixie I can get to work 15 minutes earlier. .


I call story tax on that one.


----------



## xray_ed (Oct 9, 2004)

I've had an old beater built into a fixie for years now & I've always enjoyed riding it. I think that it's really helped my MTB ing by improving endurance, cleaning up the old pedal stroke & teaching me to pedal around corners & over obsticles better.

I guess since it's "hip" now I'll have to quit doing this ;

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107528

Seriously guys, how many of you that SS would quit if "hipsters" (whateverthehell that means:skep: ) started riding SS?


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*ok...more from the "Smokehouse"*



z rocks said:


> I suppose that fixie hipsterness is mainly a urban sprawl kind of illness. Another reason to live in a small town. When ridden off road fixies present a challange around every bend that may not have existed before. After riding my local trails for years i wanted those challenges again. A poseur wont make it fixed in the dirt since there is no audience. By dirt i mean technical/rocky/narrow/steep/minimal dirt road.
> 
> Lets see more off road fixies please.


here you go..offroad fixie riding is "pure" not from a vanity standpoint but from a minimalist,just you, very little tech,very little room for error type of ride. It`s not about being superior its just about really liking the control you have and the direct connection to the dirt..."i say ride what you brung"


----------



## shatbirdbicycle (Apr 27, 2006)

1936 Schwinn


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Groovy bikes/trail. There is no way to understand fixies without riding one. Maybe the fixie finds its rider. Like a dragon does.


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

vintage stuff! COOL. looks like wood wheels


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

lelebebbel said:


> Off Topic, but this is not true. A frontal collision of 2 riders (same mass) at 15mph would be just like hitting a wall at 15mph for both of them.


That's not how my memories of high school physics (and driver's ed) go...


----------



## shatbirdbicycle (Apr 27, 2006)

z rocks said:


> vintage stuff! COOL. looks like wood wheels


The bike has wood.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Mercier Kilo TT, naked as the day she was born (well, she's since been fitted with Panaracer Messenger tires, though still track-regulation otherwise.)


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

fixies are fun. who care about "hipsters", who even cares what that means?



















This one is almost there. I just need to decide if I want to dot he fixed things or make it a SS.


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

What's the difference between a Fixie and an SS? No brakes on a Fixie?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

no freewheel on a fixie


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Drewdane said:


> That's not how my memories of high school physics (and driver's ed) go...


well think about it. If at the very moment of the collision there was a very thin wall between both riders, would anything change for them? Imagine a sheet of paper... it wouldn't make a difference, non of them would crash through the wall as they are both stopped dead in the moment of the collision. Now, imagine the whole thing from one of the riders perspectives. He sees a crash with 15mph into a wall that appears to be, or is, solid. -> QED

Another way of explaining it: if both riders felt a 30mph impact, then you would suddenly have 4 times more energy *for both* riders than you started with. That is physically not possible.

If one of the riders is heavier than the other one, things change. Then the impact becomes worse (meaning effectively faster than 15mph) for the lighter rider, and less bad for the heavier rider.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

My Porsche said:


> What's the difference between a Fixie and an SS? No brakes on a Fixie?


If the wheels are a spinin', your cranks are a spinin'... That's fixie riding, clear and simple really.


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

That really doesn't sound attractive to me at all...


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

My Porsche said:


> That really doesn't sound attractive to me at all...


It's just different - that's all. I don't like it off road BTW.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

lelebebbel said:


> well think about it. If at the very moment of the collision there was a very thin wall between both riders, would anything change for them? Imagine a sheet of paper... it wouldn't make a difference, non of them would crash through the wall as they are both stopped dead in the moment of the collision. Now, imagine the whole thing from one of the riders perspectives. He sees a crash with 15mph into a wall that appears to be, or is, solid. -> QED
> 
> Another way of explaining it: if both riders felt a 30mph impact, then you would suddenly have 4 times more energy *for both* riders than you started with. That is physically not possible.
> 
> If one of the riders is heavier than the other one, things change. Then the impact becomes worse (meaning effectively faster than 15mph) for the lighter rider, and less bad for the heavier rider.


Quit trying, you are wrong. Two objects colliding at some velocity is the same thing as one of them colliding into a stationary object at 2x that velocity.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

*rewriting the laws of physics are ya?*



lelebebbel said:


> well think about it. If at the very moment of the collision there was a very thin wall between both riders, would anything change for them? Imagine a sheet of paper... it wouldn't make a difference, non of them would crash through the wall as they are both stopped dead in the moment of the collision. Now, imagine the whole thing from one of the riders perspectives. He sees a crash with 15mph into a wall that appears to be, or is, solid. -> QED
> 
> Another way of explaining it: if both riders felt a 30mph impact, then you would suddenly have 4 times more energy *for both* riders than you started with. That is physically not possible.
> 
> If one of the riders is heavier than the other one, things change. Then the impact becomes worse (meaning effectively faster than 15mph) for the lighter rider, and less bad for the heavier rider.


In your situation this imaginary 'wall' would be stationary. Both riders are moving at 15mph and have momentum, your stationary wall has no momentum, you can't look at it from the perspective of one rider hitting a 'wall' it's two riders travelling at 15mph and hitting each other.
Let's make it easy...
When a car moving at 50mph hits another car travelling the opposite direction at 50mph, there is a f'in hell of a lot more damage than a car travelling at 50mph hitting a wall.
:thumbsup:


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

this is a common misunderstanding, but repeating it won't make it right. I've done my best trying to explain it, but if you still don't understand, google the subject. It is discussed in physics/math forums all the time because it's a common test question in high school... look it up here, or get a calculator out and figure it out yourself if you want to:

http://mathforum.org/library/drmath/view/60747.html


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Got some 'splainin' to do*



lelebebbel said:


> well think about it. If at the very moment of the collision there was a very thin wall between both riders, would anything change for them? Imagine a sheet of paper... it wouldn't make a difference, non of them would crash through the wall as they are both stopped dead in the moment of the collision. Now, imagine the whole thing from one of the riders perspectives. He sees a crash with 15mph into a wall that appears to be, or is, solid. -> QED
> 
> Another way of explaining it: if both riders felt a 30mph impact, then you would suddenly have 4 times more energy *for both* riders than you started with. That is physically not possible.
> 
> If one of the riders is heavier than the other one, things change. Then the impact becomes worse (meaning effectively faster than 15mph) for the lighter rider, and less bad for the heavier rider.


The point you seem to miss is how action/reaction works.

As you stand on the ground, the ground is pushing back up against you - or you would be falling.

If you take one rider and a sheet of paper - the paper cannot resist and is unable to absorb much force: you just tear thru.

Make it a brick wall now: the wall can resist, and absorbs the force of the 15mph body in that it does not move significantly. But you -are you any less crashed/mashed? No - you know that would hurt. You and the wall are in action/reaction mode.

Now take the two-moving-bodies. Each has kinetic energy at KE=1/2(mass)(velocity)^2. For the resulting conglomeration to stop suddenly, all of the energy must be absorbed. Basically double crash for both - you are each being both the wall(absorber) and the moving body(crasher). Double hit.

If the KE's are unequal, there will be leftover energy - which will result in the mashed/crash moving away from the impact point until the residual energy is absorbed by friction/additional impact.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*speakin' of action/reaction*

Do you remember that first time you got on a fixie? When you "knew" that all you had to do was push back against the pedals and you'd stop?

How far off the saddle did it take you when you tried it??? I think I got about 4-5 inches up before I got in under control. Ehaaa!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

What's odd is that SS doesn't appeal to me much- all those ups-and-downs of the trail are why gears exist. And road riding doesn't appeal to me either, maybe due to the competitive and humorless nature of the stereotypical roadie. 

But fixies are so well-suited for flat commutes in areas where you want a low-maintenance bike (to prevent theft and worry about repairs.) Inability to coast forces you to pay more attention, and it's an added challenge to an otherwise dull ride.


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't prefer gears, because its another example of people making things more appealing to the masses. There is no real force behind the offroad fixie niche besides the riders themselves. no big letter company or ad agency telling me that off-road fixie riding will be more fun. fixed gear bikes are also a product that won't get "upgraded" every model year. One fix could last for years. In fact if anyone is considering a fixie offroad, don't do it, its difficult and may slap the ego around a little.(just kidding on the last one)

Roadbike review has a catagory for road fixies....


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

wadester said:


> The point you seem to miss is how action/reaction works.
> 
> As you stand on the ground, the ground is pushing back up against you - or you would be falling.
> 
> ...


You misinterpreted the sheet of paper thing. My point is that if two exactly equal riders collide with a sheet of paper between them, the paper will NOT tear! Both riders are pushing against the paper from both sides at the same time with exaclty equal force, like clapping your hands with a piece of paper in the middle. Thus, to each of the riders who can't see the other one, the paper appears to be as solid as a steel plate or a immovable wall. There is no way to tell for the rider if he has just hit a solid wall or a piece of paper with another rider coming at him from the other side. He is experiencing a 15mph collision against an immovable object (and of course, removing the paper doesn't change a thing, it's just paper), which is exactly my point.

oh and for your energy equation: 


> Now take the two-moving-bodies. Each has kinetic energy at KE=1/2(mass)(velocity)^2. For the resulting conglomeration to stop suddenly, all of the energy must be absorbed. Basically double crash for both - you are each being both the wall(absorber) and the moving body(crasher). Double hit.


Each riders energy can only be absorbed once, after that he has no remaining energy, right? So if *each riders* energy is absorbed by the (virtual)wall like you said, how is there any remaining energy to hit the other rider with? There isn't - see paper explanation.


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

It's the same principal as why you can lay your hand on a desk, a brick on top of that, and hit the brick with a hammer splitting the brick but not hurting your hand, right? The momentum and energy is dissipated in the collision...?

If I'm wrong it's because I'm only 1/3 the way through high school physics 1...


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

lelebebbel said:


> So if *each riders* energy is absorbed by the (virtual)wall like you said, how is there any remaining energy to hit the other rider with? There isn't - see paper explanation.


Ha! There is no virtual wall (spoon). Each rider of the pair is experiencing their own crash and being the "wall" for the other. Double crash.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

that's exactly what i'm saying.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

If two people prove to the internets that they passed high shcool physics at the same time is it as off topic as if they ran into a wall by themselves...or something like that. Anyway, back to Fixies. For MTB Fixies your gearing probably limits your top speed to a fairly reasonable speed, making you nearly safer than some fast movers. I'd argue that braking through the pedals is MORE effective than via a wheel brake. You can feel how much grip you have and how the tire is interacting with the ground. It is more work than grabbing a handful of a big disc brake, but MTB'n is supposed to be hard. The Fixie makes less than challenging trails fun to ride again, where a full up geared/dually might as well be on a sidewalk.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

sorry... i was just thinking, usually fixed gear threads end up beeing a brake vs. brakeless mudfight, so i wanted to try something else 

oh well

here's my trackbike


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

lelebebbel said:


> sorry... i was just thinking, usually fixed gear threads end up beeing a brake vs. brakeless mudfight, so i wanted to try something else
> 
> oh well
> 
> here's my trackbike


Looks like a bareknuckle frame very nice.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

very pretty bike. i approve.

best looking fixed mtb i've ever seen, not mine:

from https://www.fixedgeargallery.com


----------



## aLLboutLx (Aug 11, 2007)

Whats's a fixed gear bike? Does it mean it uses only 1 gear?


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

lelebebbel said:


> sorry... i was just thinking, usually fixed gear threads end up beeing a brake vs. brakeless mudfight, so i wanted to try something else
> 
> oh well
> 
> here's my trackbike


That's no 'track' bike...mounts for a rear brake and possibly a front(difficult to see), and they aren't 'track' bars(road bars with WAY too much tape for the track). What length are the cranks?...probably not track legal.... and they look suspiciously like mtb pedals...do you ride straight up the banking? or drop in from the spectator seats?...it's a 'Hipster Fixie' NOT a track bike!:thumbsup: nice bike anyway but I wouldn't want a head on collision with another cyclist at 15mph, or is that a sheet of paper at 30mph?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

longman said:


> That's no 'track' bike...mounts for a rear brake and possibly a front(difficult to see), and they aren't 'track' bars(road bars with WAY too much tape for the track). What length are the cranks?...probably not track legal.... and they look suspiciously like mtb pedals...do you ride straight up the banking? or drop in from the spectator seats?...it's a 'Hipster Fixie' NOT a track bike!:thumbsup: nice bike anyway but I wouldn't want a head on collision with another cyclist at 15mph, or is that a sheet of paper at 30mph?


Big words for someone who doesn't know what he is talking about!

Frame: EAI Bareknuckle (aka Nessuno) http://www.businesscycles.com/nessuno.htm
Bars: 3t competitione (really old road bars, just the right amount of drop to get my back horizontal so who cares what they were made for)
Cranks: Campagnolo Record Pista 170mm. I better call campagnolo and tell them there track cranks aren't track legal, a lot of racers will have to be retroactivly disqualified!
As you can see on the businesscycles page, the frame has a really high BB even for a track frame, so I have more than 45 degrees of clearance, enough for even the steepest tracks.
pedals: yes, they are Time ATAC mtb pedals. Why shouldn't I use them, they work great. I don't want to buy new shoes just for this bike.

And for the tape: I know taping the bars to the top adds 3.1 grams of weight and 0.00000034% of drag. Damn, that must be why I'm so slow!! But it makes the bike so much more comfortable to pedal around on the street. There, I said it - that bike gets ridden on the street way more than on the track! Even though there is a really nice track (alpenrose pdx) a couple of miles from here. Now it's not a trackbike anymore? Damn, I guess that makes me a hipster. But wait, when I bought this I was a messenger, do I get any street credibility points for that?

It gets worse. Recently I rode my mountainbike on a street. It is now a roadbike!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

aLLboutLx said:


> Whats's a fixed gear bike? Does it mean it uses only 1 gear?


read the thread.


----------



## moe moe (Mar 23, 2006)

Looks like a classic rear wheel. Is it a campy? Nice set up by the way.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

here is a hipster fixed gear! it get's rode every day, it gets wrecked all the time on the ice and snow (i.e. broken fender). it is missing brakes for some odd reason. it was FREE from the bike kitchen!! this bike has been hip for a couple of years. the reason i have it is to be the coolest fixed gear rider in all MONTANA! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

*no you didn't*



lelebebbel said:


> Big words for someone who doesn't know what he is talking about!
> 
> Frame: EAI Bareknuckle (aka Nessuno) http://www.businesscycles.com/nessuno.htm
> Bars: 3t competitione (really old road bars, just the right amount of drop to get my back horizontal so who cares what they were made for)
> ...


no you didn't see me riding my mountainbike on the road so stop telling lies and no that seatpost collar on my mtb isn't a roadbike part at all...who doesn't know what he's talking about now?

and NO, you don't get any street credibility points for buying the bike when you were a messenger, why do you assume that you do? It's just a job, you weren't curing cancer...now that would have street cred. Do you feel the need for the street credibility?...I thought that was for the hipsters. In my opinion, and it's an opinion so it is valid...anyone that rides any sort of bike on the streets is a fool with a deathwish, just like those that ride on the street at night without lights. good luck with that.

So you don't ride the bike on the track, you bought a 'track bike' to ride on the street... HIPSTER! you total HIPSTER! just like all those Johnny Wannabes on their 6"travel mtbs riding the local 'wanker trails' or dropping $8000 on a road bike that looks good outside the coffee shop. :thumbsup: oh and you know that you have more than 45degrees of clearance...HIPSTER....do you impress all your hipster chums with that fact?..."I can ride any track in the World on this bike, I just don't want to"

oh and you lost all the street cred you had attained by having all the cool toys all your life when you posted that link to "Dr Math" or whatever the hell he was called, how did you know he even existed? oh dear.:nono: :thumbsup:

one last thing, did you lose your sense of humor after hitting too many walls because your 'track bike' has no brakes?


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

i guess i'm on a deathwish cause i ride to the trailheads. i guess i'm on a deathwish because i commute by bike. and what is the big deal about breaks on a fixed gear. i know a lot of people ride cruisers with coaster breaks. my fixed works just as well as a coaster break


----------



## Asha'man (Apr 16, 2006)

I wanna try riding a fixie just to see what the hype is about. I can't quite feel how the pedals can stop the bike effectively; it seems like the momentum of the bike would just keep spinning the cranks past one's ability to push back.

And how did the whole bike messenger fixie thing get started? I would think a beefier frame and tires (and brakes!) would be better for the urban jungle; I know I'd be up and down curbs, etc., and wouldn't think of not having brakes or using skinny tires.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

dtimms said:


> i know a lot of people ride cruisers with coaster breaks. my fixed works just as well as a coaster break


no it doesn't


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

longman said:


> no it doesn't


Yea, a fixed gear is probably better. Both are pretty good for laying down a nice skid mark, but you can "modulate" a fixie better than a coaster brake.


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

A rear brake on a fixie will stop the rider quicker, faster, better than with leg power alone unless the rider is a pro or something.

At least thats how i stay on the trail.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

z rocks said:


> A rear brake on a fixie will stop the rider quicker, faster, better than with leg power alone unless the rider is a pro or something.
> 
> At least thats how i stay on the trail.


I disagree, there is only so much traction available on the back. A rim brake is easier, but not more effective. Weight transfer and the tire are really what do the work braking. Now a fixie rear vs a front brake is no contest. If I find I need to slow faster than my legs (and traction on the rear wheel) will allow the front brake will help, a rear brake won't help anymore.


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

i am fresh to mtbfix and my legs shall strengthen. At this time when spinning as hard as i can coupled with slowing (phil wood fixed disc hubs) as fast as i can i believe that i need my rear brake. It works for me...hats off to the "true" brakeless riders!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Let me start by saying that I ride fixie mainly offroad.

While I can agree that there is only so much traction available from a back wheel to use for deceleration, I will also point out that antilock car brakes (right on the edge of traction grip w/o skid) work better than locking the wheels.

By moving behind the saddle and standing/stomping, you can get a lot of resistive power. I can often break traction on steep descents or other high efforts, but only as the cranks go thru max leverage. Lightly engaging the rear brake helps to modulate things - and that extra brake force during the low leverage part of the stroke keeps the speed from getting out of hand.

I don't use either brake much, but I haven't used the front brake in forever. Mostly because I only use brakes on steep downhills where its a high risk to slow the front wheel. I would agree that on flat paved surfaces a front brake would work better than a rear brake.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

fixed gear road riding is more about being aware of your surroundings and reacting. i good commuter reads traffic and reacts to what happens in front of them. every time i've been hit it wasn't because of my fixed gear, it was because of a bad situation that i wouldn't have been able to avoid with brakes. (being doored, and side swiped when a car was turning next to me.) the other time i was hit by a car it was on a road bike with gears and brakes, car pulled out of the driveway without seeing me.


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

ra ra for the no-brake users. I'll keep mine thanks. The individual rider knows what it takes to be happy on the trail, be it rohloff or fixed. I'm keepin' my brakes.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Brake-less is dumb, you really need a front brake(esp. off road). You'll be surprised how quickly you'll find yourself becoming accustomed to using the pedals to slow the rear. I don't want to insinuate you are wrong, by all means do what works for you. It's much better to have more brake than you need than to find you don't have enough.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Hmmmm. Let me also say that I will remove the brakes from my MTFix when I am stripping the frame to sell. Whether I use them or not.

It is a free country, and if someone wants to run brakeless - fine. I don't ride with armor - unless I'm on my Muni, whereas some folks don't leave home w/o it. YMMV.

I can now see lebebbelblbldldl 's point about brake betchin'

Let's argue MTFix handling technique!


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

"pedal thru it" thats my handling technique. I like gettin' wee bits o' air. Maybe thats controversial?

Last night i'm on the mountain testing various braking ways. I reached the conclusion that stopping the fix was quickest utilizing leg lock/stomp AND rear brake smoothly. It is alot of fun to simply rely on leg power though. I always think we fixie riders look funny riding fast downhill.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

lidarman said:


> The fad of fixies is the problem, not the fixies themselves or the true riders.
> 
> The hate is of the superficial here. The hate is as usual, of the poseurs.


Goddammit.

I have barely started on my first SS build, and already I am like, 4 hip bikes away from coolness.

So should I even bother going through the process of Singlespeed, Cylcocross bike, Beach-cruiser, and then a Fixie commuter?

Or should I just go straight to owning a 29er?

Will I have the street cred to ride a 29er if I can't say I've ridden all those other bikes, and now have decided that fully rigid SS 29'ers are the "Ultimate Bike?" Will all the guys in the thrift-store shop shirts and argyle socks laugh at me?

TELL ME WHAT TO DO STYLE MAN!!!!

I'm doomed to be tragically unhip. I'm still riding a 4" travel 26" wheeled FS.

That is soooo 2004.

BTW - Nice Interloc Scrubby - I've got the MTB version of that - it's becoming my uncool SS this winter.


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

If I'm ridding a real sketchy part of the forest where there is lots of rocks and roots in the steep part of the spectrum (Spencer Branch) then a rear brake is a nice "bail" for me............but lately, I've found that it's more fun (for me) to ride my off road fixie which only has a front brake. The control with that set-up is just right.


----------



## rs3o (Jan 12, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Or should I just go straight to owning a 29er?


Nope, 29ers are so 2006. You need a fixed 650b 'cross bike ('cept it won't be UCI legal) so you can race at Squawkercross next year.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

rs3o said:


> Nope, 29ers are so 2006. You need a fixed 650b 'cross bike ('cept it won't be UCI legal) so you can race at Squawkercross next year.


LIke this?
<img src=https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/1183/engin.JPG>

Damn - I would, except how could I beat up on Todd and Geoff if I wasn't racing UCI?

HAH!

More friggin bikes to own....

And I totally forgot about my desparate need for a TT bike, and a trials bike... and a classic 70's lugged steel road bike....

Current list:
Singlespeed (in the works)
Cyclocross (Next fall!!!!)
Multi-speed cruiser bike (we got hills here)
Fixed-gear winter commuter
Classic steel lugged bike w/ Brooks saddle and leather bar-tape
Time Trial bike (for those 2 time trials we have here every year)
Trials bike - to build those skills I don't have
Snow-bike - a'la Surly Pugsley
Full on touring road bike

The list goes on and on...


----------



## b1umb0y (Feb 28, 2005)

jepp said:


> MTB riders post your fixie!


Scorchin' is a nice switch up, even for trials. Especially fun in the winter (if it ever arrives). Photo credit: the_kegs.


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Fixie trialsin..*

Dauuummmm...now im really humbled:thumbsup:


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

that sure looks like a freewheel (not that there is anything wrong with that), is it?


----------



## b1umb0y (Feb 28, 2005)

z rocks said:


> that sure looks like a freewheel (not that there is anything wrong with that), is it?


If this is directed at my post, these bikes are both fixies.

It is actually difficult to see if they are fixed or free, but I assure you I did not have the ability to spin my crank freely.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Techniques for MTFix*

Catchin' wee bits 'O' air? Only controversial if you're catchin' wee bits 'O' dirt shortly thereafter!

Just keep pedalin no matter what. The basic technique. Got it.

Stomping while behind the saddle in resistance-isn't-quite-futile mode. Got this one pretty well nailed - except for the fact that as you get towards the end of that intense ride, "brake" fade takes its toll - and real brakes are soooo nice then.

Leaning the bike. I saw this one discussed for all bikes, but it has new meaning on MTF. I use it on tight fast corners - keeping the frame upright to avoid pedal strike/dismount while leaning my body into the corner. Kinda like a sidecar monkey...uhhh... passenger. Also good for not planting pedals on rocks, but the timing for that is still being installed.:thumbsup:

I hear tell that you can hop/spin to time your pedals thru rocks, but not me, not yet. The big thing with airtime is that all my previous technique required stopping the cranks!

So will any of ya'll magnificent MTF experts share on where to have your head about your crankspin while bunnyhopping/launching at speed? Basically tech#1(just keep crankin') while doing the rest of the body moves?


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

My comment was in regards to Gabe's last post of the redf?ix. it kinda looks like an ACS claws on there, it appears the cog is on the oppisite side. Really a moot point though. Its just a good day on a bike fixed or free.

My air time is quite tiny. Having stans 355's i want to keep them in good shape so i stay on the ground mostly. Basically: pedal or don't while in the air; this from a verified non-expert(me).

I kind of let pedal strikes happen in heavily rocked areas. It just sux when you bend the pedal axles. I don't find that the strikes thow me off line too much unless its a super one.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

b1umb0y said:


> If this is directed at my post, these bikes are both fixies.
> 
> It is actually difficult to see if they are fixed or free, but I assure you I did not have the ability to spin my crank freely.


I'm pretty sure he was referring to GABE's huge picture of a freewheel

although if he'd took the time to look a bit closer he'd see it's a flip-flop hub so the other side may be fixed:thumbsup:


----------



## b1umb0y (Feb 28, 2005)

longman said:


> I'm pretty sure he was referring to GABE's huge picture of a freewheel
> 
> although if he'd took the time to look a bit closer he'd see it's a flip-flop hub so the other side may be fixed:thumbsup:


 Ah!


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

i did notice the flop longman just didn't mention it. Hey fellow mf?xer's who is running what chain? I'm still using sram 8sp. But some of those burly track chains look stouty. I haven't had chain issues but is there any benifit to running those?


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Sram 8Spd is where it's at.


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*What`s fun for me..*

I really love having a squishy bike riding on my rear wheel and then getting to a tech section and picking,weaving,threading my way through the most ungodly line i can find. I will find the tiniest space between trail clutter to just motor through using the amazing rear wheel traction that one gets from the direct connection to the dirt.
I generally hear the squishy dude give an "oh ****,umpphh" as they were not really prepared to manuever like im able to. They generally clear it because they have the ability to bash over stuff but by then they really have to play catch -up as im still rolling at the same pace.
Im not refering to downhill tech,which of course is slower but to flat,uphill or gradual short downhills.
It is also great fun to be able to creep through really tech stuff so slowly and in complete control that the squishy dude just biffs cause he/she just can`t go that slow in the gnarlly.
Then of course there is the sudden,instant stop that you can do on a fixie that really messes with freewheelers cause they can`t really tell that you are hualing it down cause you are still pedaling( not talking about a skid stop here)
As far as catching air i think i keep the cranks turning setting up for the landing but my "jumps" generally end up being a "wheelie" while pedaling down the slope.
Drop-offs are just get back,float over the seat ,pedal hard and lift...
I don`t have a rear brake,tried it but it seemed to mess up my rhythm..i do however love my front brake..
I think perhaps we should start another thread about fixie handling as this one is getting to long. Nothing against the messenger bike/commuter fixies or no brake versus/some brake banter but maybe we could try to keep it more directed to Mountain Bike Fixies actually being ridden on singletrack...just a thought. I think that is perhaps the OP`S original intent...


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*New thread?*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3817577#post3817577

I kept in on Passion - because its working better than it ever did in SS. MTF. Gotta love it.


----------

